# Do You Believe Extraterrestrials Exist?



## Kevin (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm not talking about protozoa screaming through space on an icy comet. I'm talking little grey beings and such. Do you think they exist?


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 18, 2014)

Big universe out there -to think we are the only ones is sorta arrogant.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Tclem (Sep 18, 2014)

Who knows what lies out there. We actually have reported sightings in North Carolina. IT was turning duck calls. 
IT may be in Texas by now

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Sep 18, 2014)

Nope... I do love the movies though.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 18, 2014)

Idk....on one hand it would be a waste of space if they didn't ....

On the other hand, I have yet to believe any of the videos posted and the so called documentation....


----------



## Kevin (Sep 18, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> On the other hand, I have yet to believe any of the videos posted and the so called documentation....



Here is undeniable proof.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Sep 18, 2014)

Here is proof

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 18, 2014)

awe...isn't that a cute lil alien. 

Is that an anal probe he has and book on how to serve man?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ButchC (Sep 18, 2014)

Pretty sure my brother in law and 85 year old widowed next door neighbor are both not of this world. That nice litlle old lady is hidin somethin for sure.

Butch

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 18, 2014)

I think to believe we are the only "intelligent" life form is a conceit. TA


----------



## APBcustoms (Sep 18, 2014)

I like to believe that yes there is other beings but just like us they are unsure of other existing extra terrestrial beings. Or another theory I like is the Einstein bridge theory.


----------



## Tclem (Sep 18, 2014)

Tony said:


> I think to believe we are the only "intelligent" life form is a conceit. TA


Who said we are intelligent lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ButchC (Sep 18, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Who said we are intelligent lol


"WE" did...just ask us.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't know. I've never seen a UFO or an alien. Show me. Gary


----------



## Blueglass (Sep 19, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Big universe out there -to think we are the only ones is sorta arrogant.


I was going to use the word cocky but Mike hit my thought exactly.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 19, 2014)

We're Americans... How else would you expect is to behave?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## brown down (Sep 19, 2014)

I absolutely believe that we aren't the only planet in the universe let alone our own solar system to house life. heck they SAID they found water on mars!


----------



## Molokai (Sep 20, 2014)

It would be selfish to think we are only intelligent life form in the whole universe ! I just finished watching cosmos documentary. Watch first episode and see how immense our universe is, filled with billions of galaxies.... hm, trillions...


----------



## Kevin (Sep 20, 2014)

Tom, one thing many Europeans may not realize is that many north Americans, especially in the bible belt, are taught from a baby that if they believe in ETs, that is sort of an admission that they do not believe there is a single, all-powerful invisible white man in the sky. I am not going to share my spiritual beliefs other than to say I used to be one of those that had not really thought about it all for myself, apart from my lifelong brainwashing.

Having said that, I see no conflict whatsoever that there could be both a god and ETs. Even if one believes that the versions of the bible that we have today are actually words from the mind of god, he said he created *man *in his own image. The various _missing books_ such as the book of Enoch speak about things that pastors find _extremely _uncomfortable and even conflicting with their dogmatic religious beliefs, so they discredit these books as fake or something, yet they say the books we were given by Constantine via the council of Nicea , are all legit. Constantine was no more a Christian than Caesar - he '_converted_' to appease the growing fanatics called Christians, in order to avoid more of the growing civil unrest.

I think pretty much everything is intertwined in one way or another. All I know is, the more I know, the more I realize we as a human race don't know squat and yes man is arrogant . . . and highly deceived.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 20, 2014)

There are many estimates that give the number of stars in the universe to be on the order of 10^24. That's 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 stars. Each of those stars has the ability to have 10's of planets. To think that NONE of those planets anywhere in our universe harnesses some sort of intelligent life to me is just a ridiculous claim. Based on probability alone, there is a good chance that somewhere out there, there is some sort of ET. Do I think they are actively watching us? Maybe, probably not who knows. They could be primitive relative to our technology but could also be infinitely more advanced. To not question the possibilities is personally a little boring!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

